# gummifischgussform



## Pwacemaker1 (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe mir heute überlegt,meine gummifische selber zu gießen,da der kauf erstens zu teuer ist und zweitens ich Probleme mit meinem Händler habe... Das Problem is nur das herstellen der gussform!

Ich möchte keine gussform aus 2 Hälften,sondern so,dass ich in einem Guss,einen fisch habe.

Da meine fische einen glatten rücken haben,wollte ich sie auf diesen legen und mit gibssilikon oder sonst was umgießen.

Mein Problem ist nur,dass ich nicht weiß,womit am besten...

Da der fisch aus einem Stück besteht,sollte er einfach zu lösen sein!

Es gibt ja silikonformen zum backen,da bekommt man kuschen auch leicht raus...daher dachte ich an silikon! Ganz normales aus soner spritze,die man im baumarkt bekommt!

Oder Gibs den ich mit entweder normalen Öl einöle oder gleich Aroma nutze,zb.krabbenöl.

Oder trennspray,das man in Restaurants nutzt...ich könnte den gibs auch lackieren,hab allerdings Angst,dass der halbe Millimeter die laufeigenschaft beeinflussen könnte.

Wäre nett,wenn ihr mir da helft...

MfG


----------



## olli81 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hitzebeständige silikonmasse wie sie zum herstellen von gussformen für den bastelbedarf ( zinnguss meistens) genommen wird würde ich  nehmen. 

Da gibt es jede menge Videos im Netz.


----------



## Hannsen (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hallo
Am besten mal in Youtube nach Gummifische selber gießen gucken. Dort gibt es einige Videos, auch eines zum herstellen der Gußform. Einfach mal nen bisschen suchen.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen, 
LG Hannsen


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Huhu an alle . Gibs ist klasse zum herstellen von Gussformen. Ein Trennmittel "spray"um das Gussnest ab und zu einzusprühen ist auch wichtig. Klappt echt super und die selbstgebauten Gummis funktionieren Klasse. 
Für meine Form hab ich den Gibs schön geschmeidig gemacht in eine kleine Plastikschüssel gefüllt und glattgestrichen. Den Gummi meiner Wahl eine Trennschicht verpasst und mit einer langen Nadel an der Oberfläche fixiert . Je nach Gibs kannst du dann deinen Gummi nach paar min rausholen und loslegen.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Stewalin eignet sich gut.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Guck mal bei www.Bleigussformen.de bzw. im dazugehörigen Forum www.angler-info.eu vorbei da bekommst Du alle Sachen und Informationen die Du brauchst. Wenn Du allerdings Gummis gießen willst um Geld zu sparen,... vergiss es. Das lohnt sich nicht. Das ist nur interessant, wenn man eigene Formen kreieren möchte.


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Stewalin eignet sich gut.



Hab grade mal geguckt und das hört sich total gut an. 
Ja das lohnt sich nur wenn du alte Gummis hast oder die irgendwo im Ausverkauf billig bekommst. Aber alte oder unbrauchbare Gummis reichen auch aus.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ja, hab meine Lieblings Gummis auch abgeformt. Mit Stewalin geht das super da die Blasenbildung echt gering ist und die Formen sehr genau werden. Danach die Form mit nem Leim/Wasser gemisch einstreichen und man hat lange was von der Form. Das oben empfohlene Forum ist top für Infos.


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Wieso denn Leim und Wasser ? Erklär mir mal bitte.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Das quasi damit die Köder schön glänzen wenn du sie gegossen hast ohne sie nachzubearbeiten. Dazu versiegelt dieses Gemisch ähnlich wie Epoxidharz gegen eintreten von Weichmacher usw in die Form.


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Aha aha.... Gut wieder was gelernt  
Machst du die Gummis auch in der Mikrowelle warm ?


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Vielleicht sollten Pwacemaker nochmal deutlich sagen, dass das selber gießen finanziell gesehen eine nicht lohnenswerte Sache ist, wenn es um "Standart" Gummis geht.....


Er fischt ja meist an der Elbe auf Zander ... und Zandergummis gibts wie Sand am Meer. Da lohnt sich das selber gießen aus Kostensicht gar nicht.


Max noch, wenn man umbedingt ne spezielle Farbe will, die der Makt nicht hat....


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Tolle Sache. Wieder was gelernt  hehe danke das du dir die mühe gemacht hast , und nicht geschrieben hast "guck mal da " oder" da" . Hehe 
Ich werde das auf alle Fälle probieren.


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Was haltet ihr von der Theorie das bei 95% alles Gummis die Farben "hell dunkel" falschrum   sind ? Es ist immer hell unten und dunkel oben. Macht aber vielleicht doch mehr Sinn umgedreht ?


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Aha aha.... Gut wieder was gelernt
> Machst du die Gummis auch in der Mikrowelle warm ?


Ja ich mach das in der Mikrowelle. Aber ich nehme keine alten Gummis, sondern Flüßigplastik das man extra für den Zweck kaufen kann. Das gute wenn man alte Gummis verwendet sind die Farbkombis die dabei rauskommen.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Theorie das bei 95% alles Gummis die Farben "hell dunkel" falschrum   sind ? Es ist immer hell unten und dunkel oben. Macht aber vielleicht doch mehr Sinn umgedreht ?


Guck dir mal nen Rotauge/Rotfeder oder Barsch an. Alle nen weissen Bauch und nen dunkelen Rücken. Von daher passt das eigentlich.


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ich meine eigentlich das Fische"Köder" , die am dunklem Grund geführt werden , allgemein von Räubern im Ober-Mittelwasser mit dunklem Rücken schlechter gesehen werden. Natürliche Tarnung der Beutefische. Und Oberflächenköder mit hellem Bauch , von unten "Gewässernboden" an der hellen Wasseroberfläche keine klar erkennbare Kontur haben. Jedenfalls im Vergleich zu dunklem Bauch .. Macht es also Sinn seine Köder so zu tarnen ?


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Da könntest du recht haben. Müßte man mal direkt vergleichen. Denke aber die Industrie wird das mal irgendwie getestet haben.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Da könntest du recht haben. Müßte man mal direkt vergleichen. Denke aber die Industrie wird das mal irgendwie getestet haben.


Die Industrie baut in erster Linie Köder um Angler zu fangen.


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Nicht ganz verkehrt aber wenn die Köder nicht fängig sind gibts die nicht lange


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Kann nur sagen das meine Fänge Nachts mit dunklen gedeckten Farben ( schwarz,braun,rot ) wesentlich besser sind als mit dem ganzen hellen und Glittergummis .


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Mücke du meinst die Köderfarbe so zu gestalten wie von einem "Rückenschwimmer"?

Dunkel unten, hell oben.?


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ja so war der Gedanke. Das wäre dann ein Köder zum Beispiel unten schwarz matt und oben einen weißen Rücken . Ich weiß nicht ob meine Vermutung richtig ist oder falsch. Aber das die helle Seite unten ist und die dunkle oben ist ja eine natürliche Tarnung um nicht so schnell wargenommen zu werden. Aber mein Köder soll doch aber schnell wargenommen werden. Das ja eigentlich der Sinn vielleicht liege ich ja auch falsch.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

So,vielleicht darf ich auch mal was sagen...

Wenn ich mir Köder selber gieße,kann ich die Farbe bestimmen und habe ein 2. Hobby...der Winter kommt bald!

Wenn ich mir 100weiße Gummis herstellen möchte,zahle ich 20Ca. 30€... Bestelle ich mir 100 Gummis, zahle ich 80€... Warum soll sich das nicht lohnen?


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir 100weiße Gummis herstellen möchte,zahle ich 20Ca. 30€... Bestelle ich mir 100 Gummis, zahle ich 80€... Warum soll sich das nicht lohnen?



Das sehe ich auch so. Kommt auf jedenfall günstiger. Bin auch damit angefangen da ich am Tag 10 Gufis in den Steinpackung lasse. Und Spaß hat man auch. Bleie Gieß ich auch selber. Seit dem tut ein Kõderverlust nicht mehr so weh im Zwiebelleder.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> So,vielleicht darf ich auch mal was sagen...
> 
> Wenn ich mir Köder selber gieße,kann ich die Farbe bestimmen und habe ein 2. Hobby...der Winter kommt bald!
> 
> Wenn ich mir 100weiße Gummis herstellen möchte,zahle ich 20Ca. 30€... Bestelle ich mir 100 Gummis, zahle ich 80€... Warum soll sich das nicht lohnen?




Hast du mal nach den Materialpreisen geschaut? Du brauchst ja Weichplastik für dne Guss. Dann ggf. noch Farben. Brauchbare Formen muss man sich aus speziellen Silikon selber herstellen. 


Zu den Artikelpreisen kommen noch die jeweiligen Versandkosten drauf. 


Jigs selber gießen ist ne Option, sofern man viel abreisst und vorallem an gutes Blei für nen guten Kurs ran kommt. Versuche mit Dachdeckerbleien usw. waren zwar okey - aber man hat schon einiges an Schlacke....


PS: Bei deiner Rechnung hast du Ausschussgummis nicht eingerechnet. Einfarbige kann man wieder einschmelzen... mehrfarbig wird dann schwierig...


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

An Mücke noch einmal...
Wenn ich am Wasser keine Rückenschwimmer habe ziehe ich den Gummifisch einfach verkehrt herum auf.
Bei den Gummis die ich verwende tut dies dem Laufverhalten keinen abbruch.


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Und ja du liegst richtig unser Köder soll ja schnell wahrgenommen werden!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Wie gesagt,weichplastik,eine Farbe usw.ca 30€... Ich mache mir gerade meine Form und da ich den Kopf abgeschnitten habe,geht da noch mehr 

Klar,wenn man 200 Farben haben möchte,kostet das... Aber bei 3Farben und glitzer is das erträglich... 

Die Form meiner Form,kann ich sogar wieder verwenden...

Ich habe einfach gufis genommen und mit dem rücken an eine plastikdose geklebt... Da kippe ich gleich den gibs hinein und lasse ihn 3Stunden trocknen...umdrehen und ich habe eine gussform von 7 Gummis... Habe leider erst vor kurzem ca 2Kg Gummis verschenkt und weggehauen... Aber ich werde einfach mal welche schmelzen und damit gießen... Viel Arbeit und sauerei,aber das ist es mir wert...

Habe mir von meinem Lieferanten auch Gummis gießen lassen in wunschfarben jetzt kann ich es selber... Also im Winter und schonzeit wird experimentiert! Theoretisch braucht man auch nur die drei Grundfragen  alles andere kann man mischen...

Also ich fange lieber mit meinem selbstgemachten Gummis,als mit gekauften...ob es klappt,weiß ich noch nicht..aber die materialkosten waren bis jetzt nicht so hoch!

-Gummis
-brotdose
-Sekundenkleber
-Modellgibs
-Silikonspray


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Danke Daniel für die Antwort. Fühle mich jetzt ein bisschen bestätig . 
Und für die Herstellung meiner Gummis durchsuche ich weiter das Internet und die greifbaren Angelläden nach farblich passende Restposten und auf gehts  
Es ist ein erhebendes Gefühl am Wasser zu stehen, bei einigen anderen Anglern und als einiger mit seinem eigenen Gummi fische zu fangen .


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

So,Gibs muss jetzt trocken


----------



## Mücke1978 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Machst du Bilder von deiner Form ? Würde die Ergebnisse gern sehen .


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Kann ich eventuell tun... Also ich bin zufrieden...der erste fisch ist fertig... Er is zwar so weich wie ne nudel, aber wenn er morgen auch noch ein fisch landet,bin ich glücklich...dass es so einfach geht,hätte ich niemals gedacht...also wird jetzt weichplastik bestellt 

Farben brauche ich so gut wie keine,da dass Wasser hier sehr klar ist und ich das gute alte salta pepper nutzen werde. Dann kommt noch ne schwanzfosse in neon und mein Gummi ist perfekt! Also brauche ich nur 2 Farben,hitzebeständiger,weichplastik und schwarzes granulad...

Ich werde die Form aber wohl noch lackieren,da viele minibläschen am bauch sind!

Ich bin auf Morgen echt mal gespannt,aber denke mal auf pink fange ich jetzt nix...erst wieder bei trüben Wasser!da kann ich pink dann mit weiß mischen.... Also wie gesagt,jetzt wird experimentiert... Falls ich morgen was fange,lass ich es euch wissen!

Auch ob und wie mein Köder läuft

Hat jemand ne Idee,wie ich in die Ecke vom Schwanz komme zum lackieren? Sie ist dünn,fast wie beim stint! Wenn nicht,auch egal...lasse ich die frei


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

2x Weiß Pearl 10g - 5,00 EUR
2x Seegrund Schwarz 10g - 3,60 EUR
1x Plastikfarbe Pink fluo - 3,30 EUR
1x Plastikfarbe Grün schillernd - 3,30 EUR
1x Weichplastik 0,5 L - 10,00 EUR
1x Super-Soft 0,5 L - 10,00 EUR
1x Hitzestabilisator 30 ml - 2,80 EUR
1x Härter - 3,00 EUR
1x 3 x Plastikfarbe - 3,50 EUR
1x DPD Versand - 4,00 EUR
1x Nachnahmegebühr - 7,00 EUR
inkl. 19% USt.: 8,86 EUR

Gesamtsumme: 55,50 EUR

Da kriege ich ca 400 fische draus...also ich denke doch,dass sich das gelohnt hat...hätte ich sie bestellt,wären es ca 300€ oder mehr. Wenn ich mir die Preise so ansehe von berkley,spro besonders savas gear...das kann ich jetzt alles selber herstellen... Vor allen in den Farben,wie ich sie brauche... Hab jetzt nur Augen vergessen,aber geht auch ohne


----------



## Mücke1978 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ich bin auf die Bilder gespannt. Lass uns teilhaben an deinem Geschick .


----------



## Daniel SN (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ihr macht mich echt neugierig und bringt mich auf ganz eigenwillige Ideen...


----------



## west1 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



Pwacemaker1 schrieb:


> 2x Weiß Pearl 10g - 5,00 EUR
> 2x Seegrund Schwarz 10g - 3,60 EUR
> 1x Plastikfarbe Pink fluo - 3,30 EUR
> 1x Plastikfarbe Grün schillernd - 3,30 EUR
> ...



Plus 1x http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Atemschutzmaske-3M-4277
Ohne Maske würde ich keine Gufis gießen da die Dämpfe höchst giftig sind!

Plus 1x Mikrowelle 
Weil das Zeugs giftig ist und nicht gerade gut riecht sollte das Plastig nicht im Küchenmikro heiß gemacht werden....!

Nur mal so ein paar Ratschläge für alle die das Thema interessiert!


----------



## Fr33 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Aldi hat grad ne Microwelle im Angebot


----------



## Moerser83 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Mikro bekommt man auch billig in der Bucht...
Wegen Form lackieren, kannste die besser mit Epoxy-Harz beschichten und fertig... 
Wird einem aber auch alles bei Youtube/Google gezeigt


----------



## Mücke1978 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

So hab noch ein paar selbstgemachte gefunden.


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Mücke..wie läuft so ein selbstgemachter "King Shad"?
Gibt es unterschiede?

Ich kann mir vorstellen das solche Köderformen einfacher zu produzieren sind als Köder mit Lamellen oder ist dieses egal?


----------



## Mücke1978 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hallo Daniel . Es kommt drauf an welches Gummi man verwendet. Meine auf dem Bild sind aus Manns Gummi hergestellt und laufen sehr geschmeidig bei leichtestem Zug. Sie sind sehr einfach herzustellen .


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Was einem alles bei YouTube gezeigt werden kann,is mir bewusst... Wenn ich aber keine Videos sehen kann,bringt mir das nur nicht viel...

Ich kenne dieses Harz nicht... Muss auch auf den Preis achten... Mir wurde noch ne andere Variante genannt und ich muss sehen,was günstiger ist!

Stimmt es,dass reinweiß weicher ist wie die anderen Farben?

Kennt ihr noch Shops,wo man solche Sachen bestellen kann?

Kann man auch andere Sachen nehmen,als original Farbe? Kreidepulver zb.für weiß oder Lebensmittelfarbe? Habe auch tattoofarbe ;-)


----------



## Prof. van Helsing (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Tattofarbe geht , muß halt nur in die oberste Gummischicht injiziert werden.
Nimm am besten ne Fächernadel.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Kann ich die Farbe ins weichplastik kippen?


----------



## Herbynor (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Denkt bitte dran das die Dämpfe nicht für Eure Gesundheit sehr Förderlich ist darum immer mit Atemschutzmaske arbeiten.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Der ersten Zander auf einen selbstguss...zwar nur 46cm aber ich weiß,was die Zander bei der wassertrübung lieben ;-) wie immer auf neon... Aber macht Spaß erfolgreich zu sein,mit seinen eigenen ködern! Richtig gegossen,richtige Härte,richtige Farben,richtige Zeit,richtiger Ort...


----------



## Mücke1978 (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Erfolg deiner Köder


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Na dann macht das Angeln ja doppelt Spaß.


----------



## noob4ever (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=293440

Weil da Thema grad so dran ist...


----------



## chrix (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Danke für die Werbung #6

Paket ist übrigens schon reserviert


----------



## Trollwut (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Kann mir jetzt auch nicht vorstellen, was daran so teuer sein soll.
Mit dem Liter Gummi und 2-3 Farben, etc. kommt man auf vllt. 30-40€.
So n normaler Gufi wird, je nach Größe nich mehr als 10-20 ml haben.
dementsprechend komm ich auf 50-100 Fische bei 30-40€
Der Stückpreis wird doch wohl schwer zu unterbieten sein


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ich würde auch gerne mit einem Arbeitskollegen anfangen Gummis selber zu gießen, nur würde ich gerne Gummis herstellen die Rillen haben und Rund sind. Wie stelle ich dafür am besten eine Form her die oben geöffnet ist? Oder geht dieses unterfangen nur mit 2 Gussformen? 
Möchte ich eigentlich nicht da ich da die Farben nicht so mischen bzw gießen kann wie ich das möchte...
Bin über jede hilfestellung sehr dankbar!


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Meinst Du sowas wie den kopyto nur mit runden rollen,oder was für einen gufi? Es gibt gufis,die runde rillen haben von effzet... Das herstellen is nicht schwer,nur zeitaufwendig...geht aber mit einer Form

Hab da auch noch ne Frage...gibt es noch andere Shops als bleigussformen.de?

Ich suche die schwarzen Punkte,die in salt a pepper zu finden sind...finde sie aber leider nirgendwo... EBay,bleigussformen.de und auch in manchen laden habe ich schon gesucht... Habe jetzt schon schwarzes Gitter Pulver...das is mir allerdings zu fein... Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Trollwut (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne mit einem Arbeitskollegen anfangen Gummis selber zu gießen, nur würde ich gerne Gummis herstellen die Rillen haben und Rund sind. Wie stelle ich dafür am besten eine Form her die oben geöffnet ist? Oder geht dieses unterfangen nur mit 2 Gussformen?
> Möchte ich eigentlich nicht da ich da die Farben nicht so mischen bzw gießen kann wie ich das möchte...
> Bin über jede hilfestellung sehr dankbar!



Würde die Gummis mit Knete fertig basteln und dann die Form wie gehabt mit Gips gießen


----------



## noob4ever (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Oder du hast CAD Erfahrung und zeichnest sie. Dann im Modelbauforum fragen wer die Dinger aus PLA/ABS drucken kann.


----------



## shafty262 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Es gibt Bastelton. Den Formst du wie du magst und backst den hart. Am besten direkt auf ner Fliese. Eine Seite muss Glatt sein wegen der einteiligen Form. Danach bisschen Vaseline drauf die du erhitzt hast und Gips drüber.  Kannst deiner Fantasie freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Guten Morgen alle zusammen. Ich würde sehr gern mal eure selbergemachten Gummis sehen. Könnt ihr vielleicht paar Bilder reinstellen ?


----------



## shafty262 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Wenn ich zum We endlich ne neue Mikro kriege stell ich mal nen Schwung ein. Meine alte hab ich mir zerjagd.


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ich hab gestern eine Form gebaut und mal was einfaches versucht. Ein Bild hab ich auch schon zu Verfügung.


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Na das kann sich doch schon sehen lassen.
Hast du Formen aus Gibs oder Silikon?


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Aus sone Art gibs hab ich die gebaut. Hat meine Tochter gestern mitgebracht aus dem Bastelladen


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Danke... Kannst du mir auch sagen was für einen Gibs du verwendet hast.


----------



## siloaffe (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Der 1. Versuch.


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Danke... Kannst du mir auch sagen was für einen Gibs du verwendet hast.



Ja klar .. ich komm nur im Moment. Nicht auf den Namen. Irgendwas mit Ste.....   Bin grade noch auf Arbeit aber schau zu Hause gleich mal nach wenn Feierabend ist. 


Oh man die Gummis sehen aber man voll toll aus. :vik: da bin ich ja noch weit von weg.


----------



## davman (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hi
er meint vermutlich Stewalin 
davman


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ja genau lol so hieß das und der Tipp war übrigens Klasse Davman . Zum Glück hat das liebe Töchterchen durch Zufall das richtige geholt.


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Und ist das Gibs Klasse 4???
Denn im Baumarkt haben die noch nie was davon gehört..
Bastelladen hatte neulich schon zu und im Netz hab ich nur was für die Industrie gefunden ( Zahnbereich)


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Klasse 4 ? Keine Ahnung. Auf alle Fälle sehr fein . Aber das mit dem Trenmittel gefällt mir noch nicht. Bei jedem Guss vorbehandeln... Das muss doch auch anders gehen.


----------



## shafty262 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Leim/Wasser dann is Oberfläche glatt. Geht sehr gut raus nach dem Gießen


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Daniel baust du auch grade eine Form ?


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Leim/Wasser dann is Oberfläche glatt. Geht sehr gut raus nach dem Gießen



Echt ? Holzleim " bastelleim" mit Wasser ?


----------



## siloaffe (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Stewalin krigst inne Bucht.... http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...0.TRC2.A0.H0.XStewalin&_nkw=Stewalin&_sacat=0 

Kannst auch Keramin nehmen, das ist aber nicht ganz so detailgetreu und gibt mehr Blasen!


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Der 1. Versuch.


Sehen sehr gut aus.
Die Grundeldinger sehen wie die Behr Grundeln aus.
Schon damit gefischt ?


----------



## siloaffe (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ne hab sie noch nicht gefischt aber die Ukis hatten gestern ihren 1. Test hatte aber leider nur ne Stunde Zeit....


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Jo Petri.
Guter Test


----------



## Mücke1978 (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Fettes Petri


----------



## Daniel SN (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ja geht bald los Mücke


----------



## Mücke1978 (3. November 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Von mir auch noch paar neue.


----------



## Timo_76761 (10. November 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hallo,

Ihr könnt die Formen auch mit Epoxidharz bestreichen dann wird die Form auch sehr glatt und die Gufis glänzen dann auch schön.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Mücke1978 (14. November 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Wieder neue Gummis, diesmal für die Barschangellei. jetzt müssen die nur noch fangen.#6


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (23. November 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Ja,leim und Wasser...so habe ich es auch gemacht,gut und günstig...

Siloaffe,ich habe meine gufis mit dem rücken festgeklebt und gibs raufgegossen...nicht reingelegt!!!!

Wenn ihr gibs nehmt,nehmt modellgibs... Der aus dem tedox ist sehr gut!


----------



## oO0kai0Oo (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hallo zusammen ...

von Gips würde ich persönlich abraten.
Gips ist viel zu grobkörnig.
Kann Stevalin empfehlen , ist viel hitzebeständiger und auch viel feiner.


----------



## shafty262 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Guter Gips is nicht Grobkörnig und eignet sich super.


----------



## Timo_76761 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hallo, 

also ich nehme Dental-Gips Klasse 4, weil Klasse 4 nach dem anmischen recht dünn-flüssig ist und beim abgießen in alle ritzen läuft und somit ein Top Ergebnis erzielt wird. 

Nach dem aushärten der Form wird die Form mit so 3 dünnen Lagen Epoxy Harz beschichtet, dass macht die Form Glatt damit die Fische nacher Glänzend heraus kommen.

Gruß Timo


----------



## KaroFisch (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hi,
ich will in der Schonzeit mal versuchen ein paar eigene Gummis zu gestalten. Knetmassen sind mir zum Modellieren aber nicht stabil genug. Was benutzt ihr dafür? Holz? Balsa? Ist vielleicht für feine Teile zu zerbrechlich oder?
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 3D Druck Services? Ich dachte daran evtl. ein paar Gummis im digitalen 3D-Raum zu basteln, dann drucken zu lassen und daraus Gussformen zu machen. Oder besser gleich Druckformen printen lassen oder wie?
LG


----------



## kernell32 (17. Dezember 2014)

Versuchs mal mit Plastilin (industrial clay) das sind Knetmassen fürs Prototyping und für Künstler
Wenn es nicht zu warm ist dann ist die recht fest und lässt sich gut mit Messern und Schlingen bearbeiten.
http://www.bildhau.de/modellieren/massen/plastilin.html


----------



## kernell32 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Hier gibts auch die entsprechenden werkzeuge
http://www.bildhau.de/modellieren/werkzeuge/tonwerkzeug.html


----------



## Zanderjäger89 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Wo bezieht ihr eure gummimischungen her?


----------



## kernell32 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Recycling


----------



## KaroFisch (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

Danke Kernell,
werd mich im örtlichen Künstlerbedarf mal nach Plastilin umgucken. 
Woher das Gummi kommen soll weiss ich auch noch nicht. Hab nich so viel Material zum recyclen. Aber irgendwas wird sich schon finden. Online habe ich bisher nur eine relativ teure Quelle gefunden. Aber das man mit selber machen sparen kann erwarte ich eh nich.


----------



## Pwacemaker1 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: gummifischgussform*

http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Gelb-Pearl-10g

Gummimischung bekommt man da!!!

Formt eich gummis aus knete...is nich ganz so teuer...


----------

